# Juliusz Zarębski



## Aramis

Liszt's student, pianist and composer. He wrote some really good chamber music. The most famous is his Piano Quintet in G Minor.

Here you can listen to it:






Anyone knows and enjoys his music?


----------



## Aramis

AHOY PELVIS

I have uploaded complete Quintet in G minor on YouTube. So far only first movement was avaiable - there and in entire internet, I think.

The interest within this thread and composer were little when I started it, perhaps now it will be diffrent.

If I am to say something about the composer... he, like Chopin, was mainly piano/chamber music composer. His music is not any worse than Chopin, it's just less famous and has to be promoted. That's what I'm doing here. In some ways, I would say, he was even better composer than Chopin. They both sound pretty similiar, their ways of expression stay close to each other.

Piano Quintet in G minor is his most notable work, but he did not "outdid himself" - rest of his output is at the same level as this titanic quintet.

The links:

1. 




2. 




3. 




4.


----------



## Head_case

Amazed at your efforts Polednice. 

The definitive version of Zarebski's quintet for me is by the Varsovia String Quartet (who also perform definitive versions of Szymanowski; Lutoslawski and Penderecki, and everyone's favourite woman composer - Joanna Brudzowicz  ) 

It's delightfully accessible and extremely poignant. Definitely recommended for romantic rustlers. 

Here:


----------



## Aramis

> Amazed at your efforts Polednice.


 Shh, they don't know that Polednice is my account.


----------



## Aramis

You seem not very instrested but I'm just like Rick Astley. I'm never gonna give this up, never gonna let him down.

So I have uploaded another work of Zarębski on YouTube. It's called Étrennes and it's a suite containing short solo piano pices, mostly in form of classical dances (waltz, menuet). It reveals his great melodic talent. I especially recommend two waltzes (part 2nd and 6th) - you can hear the same sweet melancholy that is the most specific thing about Chopin.

Enjoy:

1. 



 march

2. 



 first waltz

3. 



 menuet

4. 



 conte

5. 



 "melodie"

6. 



 second waltz


----------



## Head_case

Who says I'm not interested?!!

I do love Zarebski....but I'm maybe way too focussed in my classical music taste. If it's not chamber music, I'm rarely able to get into it (violin/cello concertos are good), and if it's solo showing off, I'm really not that fussed either!

Thanks for your efforts - those philistines who don't know Zarebski might get around to listening to U tube and then getting the cd! 


PS - your avatar's hair cut couldn't be more different than Rick Gastley.


----------



## Aramis

Head_case said:


> Who says I'm not interested?!!


 I said that to people here in general, but now I see that this could be easily misunderstood, sorry.

Still I'm glad that there is at least one person that likes his music.


----------



## Head_case

There are probably at least two others. Eh Joen?


----------



## Lukecash12

Here, here! As soon as you started showing off your recordings, I started archiving it. That first Entrenne was great.


----------



## joen_cph

> There are probably at least two others. Eh Joen?


 Of course. The quintet was also released on an old Polish muza LP,
mono xl 0178, from about 1963, the sound being quite good though. 
The soloists were the famous old Warsaw Piano Quintet: the fine violinist 
Bronislaw Gimpel (1911-1979), Tadeusz Wronski, Stefan Kamasa, 
Alexander Ciechanski and the pianist Wladyslaw Szpilman (1911-2000), 
whose eventful life was the subject of Polanski´s film "The Pianist".


----------



## livemylife

This quintet is great!! I've never heard it before.


----------



## Head_case

joen_cph said:


> Of course. The quintet was also released on an old Polish muza LP,
> mono xl 0178, from about 1963, the sound being quite good though.
> The soloists were the famous old Warsaw Piano Quintet: the fine violinist
> Bronislaw Gimpel (1911-1979), Tadeusz Wronski, Stefan Kamasa,
> Alexander Ciechanski and the pianist Wladyslaw Szpilman (1911-2000),
> whose eventful life was the subject of Polanski´s film "The Pianist".


Ahhh...the Warsaw Piano Quintet!!!

Have you heard their sublime versions of Grazyna Bacewicz's two piano quintets? 

The Polish Piano Quartet are equally skilled at rendition too. Noskowski & Zelenski's quartets are the only music I've ever heard them play though. I'd love to hear more by them.

I seem to have the book, the video of the Pianist lol.


----------



## Aramis

There is new and fresh complete performance of the Piano Quintet on YouTube by ensamble from Bulgaria:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=239E2E2E5ABBC775

Great music, great performance, great sound/video quality - enjoy.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

There is a wonderful LP of the piano music of Zarebski played by Ryszard Bakst. Hard to find but recommended.


----------



## Artran

His piano quintet is really great. Especially adagio (second movement). Shame he died so young.


----------



## joen_cph

Head_case said:


> Ahhh...the Warsaw Piano Quintet!!!
> 
> Have you heard their sublime versions of Grazyna Bacewicz's two piano quintets?
> 
> The Polish Piano Quartet are equally skilled at rendition too. Noskowski & Zelenski's quartets are the only music I've ever heard them play though. I'd love to hear more by them.
> 
> I seem to have the book, the video of the Pianist lol.


... a very delayed answer, but yes, I have the Bacewicz mono LP too.

Surpisingly, Zimerman made a recording for DG of Bacewicz not so long ago as well. And a further recording of Zarebski's Quintet is also included in one of the Argerich Festival's Lugano EMI CD boxes.


----------



## ganio

It seems that Zarębski's music was really appreciated by Liszt, who in 1881-1882 even took pleasure in orchestrating two of his Galician dances and a mazurka composed in 1880. Liszt's manuscript was found in 1995 and published in facsimile in Belgium:


----------

